# Whats that smell



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Good old PA


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

That's not a plumbing issue is a rat behind the wall, do you find it?....


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

It's missing something


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The last two houses I have done work in had the dishwasher tied directly into the drain line. No traps, just a bunch of reducers.:furious:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been at a house where there was no trap on the shower. They kept a bucket over the drain.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Diy


----------



## bigjuplumbing (Jan 17, 2014)

Who needs a trap lol


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

bigjuplumbing said:


> Who needs a trap lol


I'm agree, a trap is a waste of materials and time.....lol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

bigjuplumbing said:


> Who needs a trap lol


No trap=no vent needed either


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

sparky said:


> No trap=no vent needed either


 o good call saveing money hand over fist


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

*smell in the wall*

I was doing epipe job at a house in florida and i kept smelling something peculiar i ended up having to access the manifold for the master bath and i found about 6 dead rats in the wall between each stud ha nasty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

titaniumplumbr said:


> I was doing epipe job at a house...


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I once did a job for some rich guy in Orlando. When I opened the kitchen cabinet there were sewer flies everywhere and a foul stench. I had to do a double take because there were no traps on either the garbage disposal or the sink side. I told him I would add them for a small fee and he actually said no.


----------

